# Dbol dose and duration



## solidassears (Jun 6, 2017)

Everything I've read about Dbol says 20-35 mg a day for 6 weeks max. 

Since Dbol has only a few hours half life, what's your opinion or experience running a 20-35 mg dose only on the days you lift? In my case, I lift Monday, Wednesday and Friday, I do cardio Tue, Thurs and Sat. and just rest on Sunday. I'm wondering if I run the Dbol three days a week if it would be safe to run longer than 6 weeks?


----------



## Arnold (Jun 26, 2017)

30mg ED seems to be a nice addition to a stack, but too many sides for me if I go to high.


----------



## domestic-supply (Jul 1, 2017)

Since dbol has a few hours half life Id suggest you to take it very 2-3hours. Split up your dosage throughout the day.
Dbol is a much better mass builder than anything else if you take it this way. and Ive been taking it for many months non stop. 
It would be useless to take it for three days a week.



solidassears said:


> Everything I've read about Dbol says 20-35 mg a day for 6 weeks max.
> 
> Since Dbol has only a few hours half life, what's your opinion or experience running a 20-35 mg dose only on the days you lift? In my case, I lift Monday, Wednesday and Friday, I do cardio Tue, Thurs and Sat. and just rest on Sunday. I'm wondering if I run the Dbol three days a week if it would be safe to run longer than 6 weeks?


----------



## Trainerguy (May 18, 2018)

Depends on what your body can tolerate, everyone is different , I prefer Tbol to Ebola because I get bad moon face on dball, 50mgs a day taken with a meal is my oral protocol for all orals except halo ( 30mg/day and anadrol 100 mgs/day I actually  no longer take drol, it  doesn?t even work on my body, just makes me sick.
you need to find what works for you everyone is different .


----------



## TEA-MAN (Aug 22, 2018)

What about taking Dbol inj/oral (as its actually same compound except of  stomach problems) only pre-workout for strenght and massive pump, lets says 50mg 1-2h pre workout only on training days, lets says 5days a row, then one day off. With 700mg T, 350mg Tren E as a background?


----------



## blergs. (Aug 27, 2018)

I feel 20-40mg for 4-8 weeks if good. I split dose 2x daily (when i used to use orals, I dont now, I just use non toxic injects) . 10-20mg 2x a day is nice with a cycle if thats your thing. when i used it i would stick closer to 4-6 weeks personally.


----------



## blergs. (Aug 27, 2018)

TEA-MAN said:


> What about taking Dbol inj/oral (as its actually same compound except of  stomach problems) only pre-workout for strenght and massive pump, lets says 50mg 1-2h pre workout only on training days, lets says 5days a row, then one day off. With 700mg T, 350mg Tren E as a background?



still liver toxic, same thing pretty much, missis first pass maybe but its still gonna be passing through till excreted or used.  and non 17aa dbol inject (non liver toxic or altered) is actually EQ... believe it or not!


----------



## TEA-MAN (Aug 28, 2018)

blergs. said:


> still liver toxic, same thing pretty much, missis first pass maybe but its still gonna be passing through till excreted or used.  and non 17aa dbol inject (non liver toxic or altered) is actually EQ... believe it or not!



The idea is to boost the workout strenght and pump, not fot avoid any of toxicity effect of injection version. Injc is better for stomach for sure but for live is actually pretty much the same thing, its the same compound. Im run a 50mg of inj meta pre just 5-6 times a weekd pre workout - and its doing its job for sure.


----------



## domestic-supply (Aug 30, 2018)

Dont take dbol preworkout, what it gives? You think you will improve you bench press if you take 50mg pre workout? just keep taking it every day and you strength will grow day by day. Split up your dosage through out the day.
I doubt you want to inject dbol twice a day, right? And you dont need a day off for sure  


TEA-MAN said:


> What about taking Dbol inj/oral (as its actually same compound except of  stomach problems) only pre-workout for strenght and massive pump, lets says 50mg 1-2h pre workout only on training days, lets says 5days a row, then one day off. With 700mg T, 350mg Tren E as a background?


----------



## TEA-MAN (Aug 31, 2018)

domestic-supply said:


> Dont take dbol preworkout, what it gives? You think you will improve you bench press if you take 50mg pre workout? just keep taking it every day and you strength will grow day by day. Split up your dosage through out the day.
> I doubt you want to inject dbol twice a day, right? And you dont need a day off for sure



Thats what my trainer has me to do, so im not gonna change enything . Ive try it both ways and when it comes to rage and pump on a training, the pre workout method works very well for me . But thanks anyway


----------



## Xxplosive (Feb 20, 2019)

Sorry but it's bad advice to recommend dbol every day for months.

Even if you personally tolerate it... It's that kind of horrible advice that other's read and end up fucking themselves over.


----------



## domestic-supply (Mar 17, 2019)

Im sharing my experience. It worked well for me. No way I would recommend taking dbol for many months but thats what I actually did back in the day.
Taking high dosage of short acting oral steroid such as dbol at once(pre workout) is even worse idea than taking dbol for months in my opinion.



Xxplosive said:


> Sorry but it's bad advice to recommend dbol every day for months.
> 
> Even if you personally tolerate it... It's that kind of horrible advice that other's read and end up fucking themselves over.


----------



## zillagraybeard (Mar 18, 2019)

Never ran more than 50mg and never longer than 6 weeks.  Back pumps could be painful. Strong as a bull.


----------



## Eric Yang (Nov 5, 2019)

zillagraybeard said:


> Never ran more than 50mg and never longer than 6 weeks.  Back pumps could be painful. Strong as a bull.



What's the cycle for a beginner, please?


??? iPhone ????? Tapatalk


----------



## domestic-supply (Jan 25, 2020)

30mg per day, 3 times a day at 10mg for 6-8 weeks


Eric Yang said:


> What's the cycle for a beginner, please?
> 
> 
> ??? iPhone ????? Tapatalk


----------

